

Ask YC:  I would appreciate feedback on my "Friend News Game" Facebook App (a twist on reddit) - amichail
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=8405926627

======
amichail
It's sort of like reddit except that you only get points from the ratings your
friends give to links that you send them.

So one would expect better personalized recommendations. Moreover, there is an
incentive to get your friends to add the app, thus making it potentially
viral.

URLs accumulate points from ratings as well and there are global (i.e., non-
personalized) hot/top/new rankings.

------
nkohari
Good concept. I find myself still sending things directly to other people that
I find on digg/reddit/delicious. This has potential.

------
DarrenStuart
nice idea

